# Build directory option for DOCPROJ?



## BlueCoder (Apr 13, 2013)

Building the DOC SVN repo. Is there an environment/make.conf variable for setting the target build directory? There are for base and ports and I like mounting these volumes read only over NFS.

Thanks in advance.


----------

